# [SOLVED] Can't Find Sound Driver



## Niichts (Oct 26, 2007)

Cant find a sound driver for this-

Windows XP

Everest says:
Analog Devices AD1981B(L) @ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]	PCI

Device Manager says:
Realtek AC'97 Audio


Everything i've tried hasnt worked, any suggestions


----------



## Niichts (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Can't Find Sound Driver*

For anyone else who might need the answer:
http://www.dellcommunity.com/supportforums/board/message?board.id=oplex_audio&message.id=4756

The download there fixed it for me; ftp://ftp.dell.com/audio/R97809.EXE


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Can't Find Sound Driver*

Hi and welcome,
Glad you got it fixed!


----------

